# Bulking : GoPro style



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 12, 2006)

Well after not having a set routine for a while, I think its time to stop slacking, buckle down and start growing..

I am excited to start power / rep range / shock routine tommorow

( http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html )

so here I will be posting my workouts, as well as my macros..

keep checking in and wish me luck! 

- andy massaro


----------



## kenwood (Jul 12, 2006)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> Well after not having a set routine for a while, I think its time to stop slacking, buckle down and start growing..
> 
> I am excited to start power / rep range / shock routine tommorow
> 
> ...


Good luck    ...i'll be checkin in


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 13, 2006)

Usually I'd start out with rack deadlift but I dunno how to do those so I'm not doing them

*BACK/TRAPS : POWER*
Assisted Chinups
22x6
16x6
0 ( bodyweight ) x 6

CG Seated Rows
80x6
90x6
100x4

BB Bent Row
45x6
65x6
95x6
Shoulder Shrugs
270x10
360x6
450x4

Macro's
2476 cals|148 protein|220 carbs|105 fat  had to resort to fast food


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck buddy. Gopro is the man, his program should suit you well.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah thanks man

hopefully im gonna see some gains


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

If you are consistant with your diet/training, you will for sure.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Jul 13, 2006)

From what I understood them to be, Rack Deads, are having the bar with weight resting on a rack. You simply lift the weight off the rack to a hold position, and lower back down.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 13, 2006)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> From what I understood them to be, Rack Deads, are having the bar with weight resting on a rack. You simply lift the weight off the rack to a hold position, and lower back down.




yeah i dunno, i tried like 2 sets of them and wasnt really feeling them so i was either going too low on the weight or wasnt doing them right..
either way im gonna just try to stick to regular deads


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 13, 2006)

*Shoulders/TricepsOWER*
Military Press
65x6
75x4
80x6 ( with spot )
Side Laterals
30x6
40x6
Front Laterals
30x6
30x4
DB Shoulder Press
35x6
40x6
40x8 ( couldn't get the 45 up  )
Pulldowns
50x6
50x6
40x6
Some Tricep machine
90x6
110x6
Assisted Dips
16x6
0x6
0x6
(bodyweight)


cals 1660|pro 143g|carbs 197g|fat 31g


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> *Shoulders/TricepsOWER*
> Military Press
> 65x6
> 75x4
> ...




nice numbers...but your cals are too low. try to get 2,000-2500cals 

oats are you best friend  you must have them  ...eat a few potatoes some tuna and have 1-2 shakes a day and put oats in your shakes  and drink milk  milk is also your best friend  ...and eat some lowfat cottage cheese and some PB and also eat some ummm...fruits and some fat-free yogurt


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

and i dunno how that routine goes but i think you should do all the compund movements first.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> Usually I'd start out with rack deadlift but I dunno how to do those so I'm not doing them
> 
> *BACK/TRAPS : POWER*
> Assisted Chinups
> ...


nice workout but your cals. are still screwed up lol sorry...i get around 3700cals and my fat intake isnt over 80 usually. but 105 damn. your intake should look like somethin like this : protein-150-180 , carbs-200-250, fat under 100

go to 2000-2500 for a few weeks and if you dont gain(i'm sure you will tho)after 2-3weeks go to 2500-3000cals then do the same thing.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 13, 2006)

another note: dont eat fastfood! ...its ok to have 1-2 cheat meals or 1whole cheat day but dont make it a real bad cheat day though

EDIT** - dont drink pop either - just drink-shakes,mik,water, and tea


----------

